# 2005 Frontier CB Radio



## vafrontr (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey everyone, I just purchased a uniden cb radio (_Uniden PRO 520 XL Compact CB Radio_) and had a few questions regarding the install I plan on doing myself. I found the best place to mount the radio was with the bracket above the unit, drilling the screws under where the 4 wheel drive knob is located (right above the little tray in front of the shift knob) I was wondering if this was an ok thing to do, and that wouldnt interfere with any wiring behind it. Also, I was thinking about mounting a 2ft firestik antenna off the driver or passenger side with a jam mount for the hood. However, the manual says not to have the antenna anywhere near the electrical system, and to run the antenna cable as far away from the wiring harnesses as possible...why is that? Does this mean I cant mount the antenna on the hood and run the wires through the firewall? Thanks for any information and suggestions, Im new to this forum so Im looking forward to learning and sharing some Nissan knowledge. Later.
-Sean


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

under the dash is fine for mounting just make sure there are no wires that can get chaffed or cut when you drill the holes for the screws and that the screws wont snag the wires and chaffe them. as far as the antenna the best place is the bed and 3-4ft anntenna with preferance to the 4ft will do much better. mounting it away from the electrical system reduces the chance of interfierance from the electrical system as well as any damage that can be caused by the RF passing through the coax cable. the RF can damage some electrical componants and it wont be covered by your warrenty. have any other questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## vafrontr (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey, thanks alot for your input..I guess you know alot more about this area than me, but I have a few problems/questions to work out...ill just bullet them bc I dont want to have a huge paragraph for you to scan through so heres what I got..

- I have a cover over the bed so I cant really mount the antenna back there. Could I mount it off the back bumper or somehwere else?
- How can I run the cable into the cab discretley without coming too close to the electronics? (same question for the power wire to the fusebox)
- Is there a way to take apart the dash to see if Ill be interefering with any wires when I go to mount the radio?

Sorry I have a laundry list of questions here...I just think this is a job I can do myself and save a chunk of change; I just want to make sure Im doing it right.
Thanks again for all you help and tips.
-Sean


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

what kind of cover on the bed? i will look around to see what kind of mounts i can find that will fill your needs. the wires can be run in the cab next to the steering colum. there is a large rubber gromit in the fire wall that you can run your power and ground through. run both to the batt. it will give you the best of both. dont forget to put a fuse in-line clost to the batt. 3-5 amp fuse is all you need. i will post up a diagram of the dash later tonight.


----------



## vafrontr (Jun 22, 2006)

Its a zippered rollable soft cover that uses 2 aluminum supports. I usually keep it down (especially on the highway; so it would interfere with a bed antenna mount). Looking forward to the diagram so I can take a crack at it! By the way, the power and ground is safe to run where you suggested, but not the coax cable right? (Just want to make sure Im not confusing the two).


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Heh, I have my antenna 3M double sticky taped to the roof. Its a 4 foot whip. I also have thought about getting a gullwing truck box, and mounting an antenna on each lid. That way when you lift the gull wing, the antenna goes horizontal, to the side. Of course you can only open up one at a time....and you have two antennas. but being my truck is a lease, I cant just go drilling holes either. I also just have my radio kikcing around the cabin...there was a big discussion on Clubfrontier.org....check in the interior mods section.

I just want to let you know, I can actually hear my engine through the CB. My old crappy CB picks up something from the engine management electronics, and I can actually hear me press on the gas, or the RPMS going up, on the CB....only a couple channels though. Of course, my CB is really a POS so it may be its fault.


----------



## rolltide05 (Jun 20, 2006)

hey i have a 04 frontier and i put a cb in mine.... and first when i wired it i didnt even go through the firewall... in mine i'm not sure about the new 05 frontiers but there is a place right underneath the drivers seat where the seat belt wire goes through so you could also wire it like instead of going through the firewall... you can't put it on the hood because your antenna and radio antenna need to be 7 feet apart for optimal reception... but you can mount it off your back bumper with the proper mounting bracket... also i would get a spring the antenna so if your antenna hits something it wont break in half and it'll look good too going down the road...and make sure to get your antenna tuned either using a swr meter or take it to a cb shop... they only charge about 20 bux


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

If you think the rear of the cab roof is an option, you can run the antenna wire into the cab through the cargo light housing. I did that for my XM antenna, and it wasn't hard to do at all.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> If you think the rear of the cab roof is an option, you can run the antenna wire into the cab through the cargo light housing. I did that for my XM antenna, and it wasn't hard to do at all.


The only thing I would worry about that is water damage. I had the rear brake/bed light replaced twice on my 02 CC because they corroded out due to water. and I live in Arizona! If you break that seal with an antenna wire, I would be worried about it happening to you....


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> The only thing I would worry about that is water damage. I had the rear brake/bed light replaced twice on my 02 CC because they corroded out due to water. and I live in Arizona! If you break that seal with an antenna wire, I would be worried about it happening to you....



You don't break the seal. There's a foam strip that runs between the cargo light and the metal of the truck body. It wraps around the wire and maintains a very tight seal.

Believe me -- if it was going to leak, I'd know about it by now.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah but the cb wire is going to be a lot thivker than the sat radio wire. better to go through the hole in the back of the cab behind the seats. it is usally behind the carpet and covered by a rubber piece. you can poke a hole in the rubber then fill the gaps with silicone.


----------



## vafrontr (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok so I just installed the radio today...its mounted right under the dash in front of the shifter; now whats the easiest way to wire the unit to the battery? Should I make the wire longer and run it directly to the battery, or should I try and splice it to the 12v outlet right near it? Any tips from people who'v done a similar install would be great.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

run the power strait to the batt. just dont forget to turn if off if your gonna be out of the truck for an extended ammount of time.(days not hours without starting) did you find a mount? i have had some personal stuff going on the last few days and havent had time to find one for you.


----------



## vafrontr (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey, I was reading another post and saw this product mentioned ( http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=071-580 )...could this be an alternative method for wiring my cb. Im assuming this fits into an empty fuse slot in the fuse box and connects to the hot wire for the unit.


----------



## vafrontr (Jun 22, 2006)

I was also thinking about running the wires into the 12v outlets etiher in the dash or in the glovebox (whichever was easier to install) so the radio could only be powered when the car is on. I dont know how I would feel wiring it straight to the battery. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I used the switched outlet on the passenger side dash, not too hard to get to. This location is great for lower dash or windshield mounting. Center console would be good if you don't want and need electronics in constant view. Much easier than running all the way to the battery.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

its not about being easy. its about giving the cleanest power sourse so you dont get interfearance. you want a clean power source and the best way is from the batt. but you can run power from another source just maks sure its something like the add a curcit.(that website is from one of my post on another forum, didnt notice the screen name did ya?)


----------



## vafrontr (Jun 22, 2006)

Mylt1 said:


> its not about being easy. its about giving the cleanest power sourse so you dont get interfearance. you want a clean power source and the best way is from the batt. but you can run power from another source just maks sure its something like the add a curcit.(that website is from one of my post on another forum, didnt notice the screen name did ya?)


Woops, it was a post from you...sorry I didnt give you any credit there...but yea so how exactly does that add a circuit work then. Im assuming this is a "cleaner" power source than splicing into one of the 12v outlets? Im not very well versed in the electronic dept here so any explination would be great. thanks


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mylt1, where in VA?
vafrontr, are you in VA?


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

mcm, Eastern Shore aka edges of hell. vafrontr, you remove the fuse your gonna use then plug the add a circuit into that fuses place, put the fuse you removed into the AAC then put a fuse rated for what your gonna be powering and put it in the other empty fuse hole on the AAC. its not hard the instructions are on the package. you can get them from auto zone pep boys and i think even advanced. i used one to do the fog light mod so my fogs come on with my parking lights.


----------



## bikeratheart73 (Jul 15, 2006)

I WOULD ONLY MOUNT MY ANTENNA ON THE ROOF.. YOU GET THE BEST RECEPTION AND TRANSMISSION FROM THAT POINT.. THE BED AND HOOD ACT AS A GROUND PLANE.. BEEN DOING CB'S FOR YEARS NOW ... I WOULD ALSO RECOMMEND JUST FOR THE NOVICE BEGINNING, A "LIL' WILL" WILSON MAGNETIC MOUNT ANTENNA.. IT WILL HANDLE UP TO 250 WATTS OF POWER VERY WELL, AND ITS NOT A "HONKIN" 6 FEET TALL.. FOR THE PRO OR THE SERIOUS TALKER, I WOULD RECOMMEND ONLY THE K-40 WITH A MAGNET MOUNT... ITS A LOT OF ANTENNA, BUT TRUST THAT THE MAGNET WILL HOLD....


----------



## vafrontr (Jun 22, 2006)

bikeratheart73 said:


> I WOULD ONLY MOUNT MY ANTENNA ON THE ROOF.. YOU GET THE BEST RECEPTION AND TRANSMISSION FROM THAT POINT.. THE BED AND HOOD ACT AS A GROUND PLANE.. BEEN DOING CB'S FOR YEARS NOW ... I WOULD ALSO RECOMMEND JUST FOR THE NOVICE BEGINNING, A "LIL' WILL" WILSON MAGNETIC MOUNT ANTENNA.. IT WILL HANDLE UP TO 250 WATTS OF POWER VERY WELL, AND ITS NOT A "HONKIN" 6 FEET TALL.. FOR THE PRO OR THE SERIOUS TALKER, I WOULD RECOMMEND ONLY THE K-40 WITH A MAGNET MOUNT... ITS A LOT OF ANTENNA, BUT TRUST THAT THE MAGNET WILL HOLD....


Im just worried that the magnet will damage the roof (the area under the magnet) as I plan on leaving this a permanent accessory.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, I would worry about that too. My magnet antenna really beat up the roof, I have since double sticky taped it down, which seems to hold it just fine.


----------



## vafrontr (Jun 22, 2006)

Mylt1 said:


> its not about being easy. its about giving the cleanest power sourse so you dont get interfearance. you want a clean power source and the best way is from the batt. but you can run power from another source just maks sure its something like the add a curcit.(that website is from one of my post on another forum, didnt notice the screen name did ya?)


Ok so I recently orederd my add-a-circuit so I can finish the install on my cb radio. My question is...can I use the add-a-ciruit in the passenger side fuse box (using an empty slot, or an existing one) or should I run it to the fuse box under the hood? I hope the passenger side will do as the unit is only about 2 feet from it and would make wiring it alot less of a hassle.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

make sure you got the right one. it has to be a mini not a regular one. it replaces a fuse. once you see it, it will all make since. you put the fuse you take out back into the fuse tap and then add the second fuse in the empty spot.


----------

